# Kennen - Weten



## awanzi

Dag iedereen!

Heeft iemand tips om het verschil tussen KENNEN en WETEN te kunnen herkennen?

_Ik ken iemand.
Ik weet iets.

_Of

_Ik ken iets.
Ik weet iemand.




_


----------



## User1001

awanzi said:


> Dag iedereen!
> 
> Heeft iemand tips om het verschil tussen KENNEN en WETEN te kunnen herkennen?
> 
> _Ik ken iemand.
> Ik weet iets.__ _
> Of
> 
> _Ik ken iets.
> Ik weet iemand.__ _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



_kennen_ is used to refer to people you know, while _weten_ is used to refer to facts that you know.

z.B.:

Ik *ken* de man, dat morgen op school niet kommen wil.
I *know* the man that doesn't want to come to school tomorrow.

Ik *weet*, dat hij morgen op school niet kommen wil.
I *know* that he doesn't want to come to school tomorrow.

(In *bold* are the forms of the verbs, while the green refers to the person or the fact being referenced.)


----------



## jonquiliser

Or: _kennen_ is used for something or someone you're acquainted with (you can for example "know a feeling", en gevoel kennen) whereas _weten_ is used when you know something (as in being knowledgeable about something.)

There was a thread about this earlier on, I think...


----------



## Lopes

tspier2 said:


> _kennen_ is used to refer to people you know, while _weten_ is used to refer to facts that you know.
> 
> z.B.:
> 
> Ik *ken* de man die morgen niet naar school wil komen
> I *know* the man that doesn't want to come to school tomorrow.
> 
> Ik *weet* dat hij morgen niet naar school wil komen
> I *know* that he doesn't want to come to school tomorrow.
> 
> (In *bold* are the forms of the verbs, while the green refers to the person or the fact being referenced.)





Ciao awanzi, 
In grote lijnen komt het overeen met het verschil tussen het Italiaanse conoscere (kennen) en sapere (weten) (maar er zijn natuurlijk uitzonderingen).


----------



## Suehil

A rule of thumb is; if you can substitutue 'be acquainted with' then it is 'kennen' if not, it is probably 'weten'
"I am acquainted with the man who doesn't want to come to school"
"I know that he hates school"


----------



## el topo

"Weten" is used when you are refering to something that can be either true or false, i.e. a genuine piece of knowledge. E.g.

Ik weet dat Frans in Brussel gesproken wordt.
Ik weet dat Marc Nederlands spreekt.

That French is spoken in Brussels and that Marc speaks Dutch can be either true or false, thefore you have to use "weten" in these cases.

Roughly speaking, "weten" = to know something to be true.

"Kennen" is to know someone or something in a sense of being acquainted with him/her/it. It is not about knowing some fact. E.g.

Ik ken Brussel.
Ik ken Marc.

Brussels and Marc are not pieces of knowledge than can be either true or false, hence "kennen" here.


----------



## awanzi

Bedankt iedereen!

Dus,_ Weet je het huis van mijn broer?_ zou niet correct zijn... 
Ook al ik aan iemand wil vragen of hij _WEET _b.v waar dat huis is?


----------



## Suehil

Ik ken het huis - I am acquainted with it.
Ik weet het huis te vinden - I know the way to the house.


----------



## Lopes

Suehil, I think you'd better translate that second sentence as "I know how to find the house", because "I know the way to the house" seems the same as "I am acquainted with the way to the house"


----------



## Suehil

I understand what you mean, but I don't think an English speaker would think of it that way.  'I know the way' does, actually, mean 'I know how to find..'.  
'I know the road' means 'I am acquainted with the road.'


----------



## HKK

Ik ken het verschil.
Ik weet het verschil.

These are both very popular, but I don't know if the second option is standard. It could be an abbreviation of "Ik weet wat het verschil is". 

Maybe we could generalize this as a definition:
"*Kennen* is *weten* wat/wie het is."


----------



## Joannes

awanzi said:


> Dus,_ Weet je het huis van mijn broer?_ zou niet correct zijn...
> Ook al ik aan iemand wil vragen of hij _WEET _b.v waar dat huis is?


 
Nee, dan zou je moeten zeggen *Weet jij het huis van mijn broer zijn?* 

(Of met een bijzin, zoals je weet: *Weet jij waar het huis van mijn broer is?*)

Na wat googlen zou je wel enkele online oefeningetjes op *weten* - *kennen* moeten kunnen vinden.


----------



## elroy

Joannes said:


> *Weet jij het huis van mijn broer zijn?*


 What a curious construction!  So you can just attach "zijn" to the object to make it mean "waar ... is"?

Weet jij het boek zijn? = Weet jij waar het boek is?


----------



## Suehil

You can say 'weet je het huis van mijn broer *te* vinden' and just possibly (but you would be unlikely to hear it) '*te* zijn' but never just 'zijn'


----------



## HKK

In Flanders, this is quite possible! It may not be standard Dutch, but it doesn't sound uncultured.

-Weet [jij/gij] [de stofzuiger/Antwerpen/dat feestje] zijn?
-Ja, ik weet het zijn.

I think this must be a "linguistic relic" from a time when "weten" could be followed by an infinitive clause:

Ik zie hem lopen / I see him walk
Ik heb hem zien lopen / I saw him walk

Ik weet hem wonen / "I know him live"
Ik heb hem zijn eerste tandje nog weten krijgen / "I knew him get his first tooth"


----------



## Joannes

Het blijkt inderdaad Belgisch Nederlands te zijn. Ik was me er niet van bewust; dit gebruik is erg verspreid in Vlaanderen! Hier vind je wat de ANS erover zegt. Die vijf voorbeeldzinnen zou ik inderdaad allemaal zonder *te* zeggen. Ik zou echter nooit zeggen **weet je het huis van mijn broer vinden?* 



elroy said:


> Weet jij het boek zijn? = Weet jij waar het boek is?


Jep, helemaal! (Maar dus enkel in België.)

Van het laatste voorbeeld van HKK wist ik dat het uitsluitend Belgisch Nederlands was, maar persoonlijk vind ik het een mooie constructie.  De Nederlanders en Surinamers zouden er goed aan doen haar over te nemen.  (Dit is de ANS opnieuw.)


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> Van het laatste voorbeeld van HKK wist ik dat het uitsluitend Belgisch Nederlands was, maar persoonlijk vind ik het een mooie constructie.  De Nederlanders en Surinamers zouden er goed aan doen haar over te nemen.  (Dit is de ANS opnieuw.)



Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens! Ik heb ook ergens gelezen (ik zal het later opzoeken) dat infinitiefzinnen in de Germaanse talen een innovatie zijn uit de verlichting, toen grammatici onze taal vergeleken met het Latijn en op basis van die taal nieuwe constructies 'invoerden'. In het begin zou het ook met meer werkwoorden mogelijk geweest zijn een infinitiefzin te bouwen. Dus waarom dat niet opnieuw doen en meer werkwoorden geschikt maken 

*Ik weet hem niet in de buurt
*Ik merk u onrustig zijn
*Ik hoop jou veilig terugkomen
*Ik vrees haar verloren lopen in Gent


----------



## cholandesa

Hahaha,

Die constructie is me van Belgen nog nooit opgevallen, klinkt erg Afrikaans!

Ik zou het zo gebruiken:

Ik weet hem te vinden. (I know where to find him)

Don't confuse the learners with that weird construction! 

Elise


----------



## awanzi

cholandesa said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> Die constructie is me van Belgen nog nooit opgevallen, klinkt erg Afrikaans!
> 
> Ik zou het zo gebruiken:
> 
> Ik weet hem te vinden. (I know where to find him)
> 
> Don't confuse the learners with that weird construction!
> 
> Elise



From my point of view (of learner living in Flanders) it is indeed a very important construction to know. 
Belgians use it quite a lot and now I finally know what they mean when they say "Ik weet het zijn"!


----------



## Grytolle

In school here they tried to teach us to use "Ik weet het _te_ wonen", supposedly something a Dutch person might say.


----------



## Timidinho

Wow, up. 

"Ik weet het te wonen" is incorrect as far as I know.

You can say "ik weet het te vinden/spellen/op te lossen" (I know how to find/spell/solve it) or (I'll find it/I'll solve it) etcetera.


----------



## triptonizer

Ik weet hem te vinden (where I can find him), want ik weet hem wonen (where he lives).


----------



## Kayla321

_Ik weet het te wonen_ sounds VERY strange to me! Like _het (it)_ is living somewhere on it's own.

[edit] _...want ik weet hem wonen_ sounds very wrong to me, as well.


----------

